# craftsman sander won't track?



## orcaburger44 (Apr 14, 2010)

I just boought an old 6x48 craftsman belt & disk sander. I've oiled the whole adjustment mechanism and I can't get the belt to center and track at all. It just keeps running off to either side. Bearings seem alright. Any advice?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the same sander*

6" x 48" and the belt body can be locked either vertical or horizontal. I've never had a problem where the belt can't be adjusted to track and I used many different brands of belts.
The top roller has ever so slight a curve to center the belt. Make certain it hasn't been replaced or altered. The adjusting knobs on the sides are pretty touchy and you must sneek up on the tension and tracking gradually while it's running!  Then when its centered and tight enough you must lock the cams in place with the lock knobs. If they are missing that could be the problem other wise can't help you.  bill


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

When I've had issues with belts not tracking a single wrap of tape dead center on the rollers fixed it.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

the tape in the center works done it before:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I also have one of those sanders and was having trouble with tracking. I found the problem to be inadequate belt tension. I increased the tension on both adjustment cams (a bit beyond what I thought it should be) and then got the belt to stay centered after some careful adjustment. I also replaced the adjustment and locking bolts (or nuts - I forget) with knobs so I wasn't having to use two wrenches for the adjustment.

Like Woodnthings said, the adjustment is touchy.

Incidentally, there is also a model of this machine that uses a single spring-loaded tracking knob instead of two bolts per side. It uses a stiff spring for roller tension (if I remember correctly) and has a lever to release spring tension for belt changes.

All in all, despite their idiosyncrasies (make sure the pulley set screws stay tight!), these are handy tools and can be picked up used for cheap. I think I paid about $75 for mine and put a few more $$ in parts to get it tip-top. I use it a lot.

Bill


----------

